# TIOS 2009, photos of all paph entries



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)

*TIOS 2009, photos of all paph entries (minus section winners and grand champion)*

TIOS 2009 was a few months back.
But I took a photo of every single paph entry, thought I'll share them here.
Hope there aren't too many multiple photos of the same entry.


----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy Cow! This is wonderful to see. Thanks for posting!


----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)

There are about 150 entries in all, and I think I missed the section champion and grand champion :ninja:

There's a wonderful paph display in the landscape area (forgot by whom, I think should be by Taiwan Paphiopedilum Society).


----------



## hardy (Jun 17, 2009)

That's all.

Hope you enjoy the pics! ^__^


----------



## e-spice (Jun 17, 2009)

I loved looking through all the pictures. Thanks for posting them!

e-spice


----------



## swamprad (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow!!! What a lot of fantastic photos, thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 17, 2009)

John M said:


> Holy Cow! This is wonderful to see. Thanks for posting!


Your 'Holy Cow' was too early, John !! The following images show more and more impressive Paphs. I like especially these very well grown Multiflorals they deserve their awards. 
Thanks for sharing these photos with us, Hardy!! 
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2009)

All I can say is, WOW WEE! This is what I think Heaven will look like.:drool:


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 17, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> All I can say is, WOW WEE! This is what I think Heaven will look like.:drool:



That is what my first impression was too...Like I died and went to heaven. Can you imagine if my backyard was landscaped like that, with a sea of lady slippers....

Thanks so much for taking the time to post all those pictures. They were awesome...

Robert


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2009)

Just amazing. The group photos at the end were just astonishing. I've seen nothing like it. Some of the multis were just stunning and so well grown.

David


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 17, 2009)

What a treat to wake up to! It must have taken you ages to post all those wonderful pics, Hardy. Thank you so much.


----------



## Damas (Jun 17, 2009)

Hardy, thank you so much for sharing ! Great to see these pics ! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jun 17, 2009)

That was the nicest tour I've ever seen. THankyou, thankyou, thankyou.:drool:


----------



## bench72 (Jun 17, 2009)

oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2009)

That was many more times than an eyeful - thanks so much! The hangianum/hangianum crosses were the best for me, but many were gorgeous. It would be fun to see this show in person.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 17, 2009)

:drool::drool:The multis were SPECTACULAR! I'm so glad I can't read the signs, if I could I'd have to add more! The seas of paphs were fabulous! What a treat! Thanks hardy!


----------



## Candace (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm amazed! Gobs of AOS awards too. Wow.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2009)

...


:clap:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your photos with us. I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## billc (Jun 17, 2009)

That was great! Thanks for taking the time to post them all.

Bill


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2009)

I cannot begin to imagine what it would be like to be in the presence of all those pouched wonders, all at one time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 17, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> All I can say is, WOW WEE! This is what I think Heaven will look like.:drool:



:rollhappy: Exactly my sentiments, too !! Hardy, Thank you for sharing your pics ! Those long twisty petal multis made me fall out of my computer chair !!:drool:


----------



## Hien (Jun 17, 2009)

Wonderful photos.
Thanks
I love the esquirolei alba, just exquisite.


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 17, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:

my friend this is so far the most impressive section of photos I saw here in the forum, beautiful exposure

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ernie (Jun 17, 2009)

:drool:

Enough said! 

-Ernie


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you!!!!! 
That must have been quite the experience for you.

...just wondering if you know what the pink flower is in the first few photos?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing with the unluckier ones who were not there to see it in person..  The sea of paphs made my jaw drop to the floor....


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 18, 2009)

most impressive, all those beauties!!!! Thanks for the tour!!! Jean


----------



## Faan (Jun 18, 2009)

There were so many beautiful flowers that I think my camera lens would not have been able to handle all of it.
Thanks very much for a fantasitic display. 
The quality of the flowers are very good as well.


----------



## snow (Jun 18, 2009)

:drool:i have never seen so many paphs at one time. not to mention some of the wonderfull pots they came in.
thanks for sharing you,re great photographs.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your efforts. The Paph. Pink Sky, the esquirolei albums, and the hangianum hybrids really moved me. :smitten:


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 18, 2009)

Tanks. Fantastic to see!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh my, oh my!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2009)

wow!
thanks so much for taking the time to post!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 19, 2009)

Thankyou for posting all of those!!! WOW is all I can think of to say - if I had seen those in person, I don't think I'd ever be able to close my open mouth again! :drool:


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow.....Thanks for the pics.


----------

